# Haze Shining Silver Haze -END FLOWERING-



## amnesia (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello to all!

For you...my Haze Shining Silver Haze, royal queen seed, 53 day flowering. Any suggestion for stop products and cleaning period? This is my first HAZE experience!






















View attachment Screenshot_2014-12-23-19-03-21.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141223_181537.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141223_181546.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141223_181552.jpg


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 24, 2014)

sweet :joint:


----------



## MR1 (Dec 24, 2014)

Very nice buds, nice and chunky looking.


----------



## THCmagnet (Feb 27, 2015)

mmmm, silver haze is my favorite strain right now


----------



## mindtrip (Feb 27, 2015)

Beautiful!  Great work!


----------



## lbscollective (Mar 31, 2015)

cute!


----------



## spl1f (May 22, 2015)

i'm close to what yer doin, super lemon haze, 
beautiful plants, good work
hugs to the nugz

spl1f


----------



## Shaun485 (Jun 1, 2015)

amnesia said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> For you...my Haze Shining Silver Haze, royal queen seed, 53 day flowering. Any suggestion for stop products and cleaning period? This is my first HAZE experience!




Superb!


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 1, 2015)

Pretty girl in da house, congrats. She looks great.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 1, 2015)

Best I can tell the trich's are still milky / clear. Bet she could go another 7 days and it would be a better smoke. Other than that you did a great job on her, she looks like some mighty fine smoke, gratz on cooking her well.


----------



## Shaun485 (Jun 25, 2015)

amnesia said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> For you...my Haze Shining Silver Haze, royal queen seed, 53 day flowering. Any suggestion for stop products and cleaning period? This is my first HAZE experience!



These are really amazing picture, that's great...


----------

